# Speechless after a Batista30 (Veeral) Hit!



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

A few days ago, I struck a deal with Veeral for a five pack of cigars. Today, by friend calls me asked what the heck I had ordered! I said, nothing but a five pack of cigars should be coming. Then he sends me some pictures (I apologize for the phone camera) and this is what I see!!!

A note from Veeral telling me about the five pack and what was in it, THEN another list a cigars that he threw in as a complete surprise bomb!



















After reading the notes several times over I was simply speechless. Veeral had bombed with some of the best sticks on the market and I have never tried a one of them. Thank you so much Veeral and I truly appreciate this wonderful sign of kindness. I just simply could not believe all of the wonderful cigars in this package. I am in the deepest debt to him and all of the other members here at Puff who have shown this incredible generosity in just two months of being a member. I have a ton of quality smokes to last me a good long while now haha! I can only hope that someday in the near future I can bomb them all back and also pay it forward to some other new cigar smokers, just as people here did to me.

Here are a few pictures of the smokes!

The two Sharks, an Illusione(not sure which one) and a gorgeous Padron 1926 









Here's another shot of that wonderful Padron, an Alec Bradley, Oliva Master Blend, LFD Ligero









A wonderful Ashton ESG that has two years age on it, Illusione, AF Rosado, and an Opus! All incredible smokes, can't believe it!









So again, thank you Veeral! I cannot say it enough to you my new friend! I had to post this to thank him but to also "show off" for once because I never thought I would even have these in my possession! What started out as a simple purchase, turned into a massive bombing gift that I will never forget. Thanks again V!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Donovan and WTG Veeral That's a nice 5 pack LOL


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Veeral, you crazy mad bomber. Making enemies of mailboxes all over I see.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Mr. Veeral is a good guy. Let me tell you that the Ashton is sweeeeet. Of course the opus, Illusione and others are killers too! Enjoy them.:faint:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Donovan raking in the sticks, nice hit Veeral!

Enjoy them brother


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. Nice job Veeral.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh I will guys! I am rationing like a mad man though haha! These are going to take me into the next new year I hope, I'll have to guard them with my life haha!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Oh I will guys! I am rationing like a mad man though haha! These are going to take me into the next new year I hope, I'll have to guard them with my life haha!


Good luck with that! :banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Good luck with that! :banana:


I know I know lol! One thing I do have my side is the cold outside! I can hardly muster smoking a cheap, petite corona! It's freezing! But...if my buddy let's me smoke inside...I'm going to have to spark up an illusione! Just can't help myself!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one, Veeral! Donovan, it looks like you're doomed. It's gonna be hard to go back to average sticks after finishing all of those!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Animal said:


> Nice one, Veeral! Donovan, it looks like you're doomed. It's gonna be hard to go back to average sticks after finishing all of those!


This is true. You might as well smoke these and enjoy them bud! Smoke em so you know what you like. THESE you will like though hehe


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:boom::rip:

:tu :tu












even I'm left speechless. :tu:tu


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Veeral, that is some serious stuff there!!! nice job!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Veeral is one of the best! He got you good brother! Enjoy em Donovan!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Veeral is one of the best! He got you good brother! Enjoy em Donovan!


He has been a great member to me! As well Dave, Jerry, Andrew, Zach and many others here at Puff!

I'm looking to just _*holding*_ the Padron and the Ashton haha!

They're going to be great and thanks so much again Veeral, I am in DEEP debt to you brother!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheeses, Murray and Joesaphine!

That Veeral only has 2 speeds!

*Hit and Hit HARDER!!!!!!!!*:faint:

Congratulations! :high5:

.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

In my defense, I did purchase on of the Anejo Sharks for my boss who is a big cigar enthusist! I think he will be surprised and hopefully enjoy it quite a bit!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Also, here's a full view of the entire spread of cigars! It nearly brings a tear to my eye it's so beautiful!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very very generous bomb. Way to go guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that's some hit very generous enjoy!:faint:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, nice bonus, way to go Veeral


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Also, here's a full view of the entire spread of cigars! It nearly brings a tear to my eye it's so beautiful!


Veeral really has grasped the concept of Puff math 5=12 :tu

Enjoy Donovan!

WTG Veeral nicely done!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That Is one heck of a stealth hit!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Veeral, nicely done!

Donovan - enjoy the sticks. They're all wonderful!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoy the cigars Donovan. 

Eric, I do understand Puff Math 5=12.  After spending time on puff the past 5 months, I have realized that puff is a wonderful place to learn and share with others!:boink: And poke fun as well....


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, what a BOMB, nice job! 
Enjoy them!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Veeral is a baller, great job as always! Veeral, among a few others, go above and beyond every time. I swear every day I log on to this forum and have my jaw dropped by someone's kindness. It's infectious too, I am already planning my next attack, muahaha. All we know is Starbuck is safe this time... :rip: or is he? :noidea:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

BMack said:


> Veeral is a baller, great job as always! Veeral, among a few others, go above and beyond every time. I swear every day I log on to this forum and have my jaw dropped by someone's kindness. It's infectious too, I am already planning my next attack, muahaha. All we know is Starbuck is safe this time... :rip: or is he? :noidea:


He's been seen surfing the forums, so I guess he wants more...


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice bomb! I am always impressed by the generosity of BOTLs here.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Senate1123 said:


> Nice bomb! I am always impressed by the generosity of BOTLs here.


They are the best as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> They are the best as far as I'm concerned!


Agree... 100%


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone want a Veeral autographed picture? $5 a pop + s&H, I can get an old one of when he worked in the Fuente tobacco fields.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Anyone want a Veeral autographed picture? $5 a pop + s&H, I can get an old one of when he worked in the Fuente tobacco fields.


That's it?! I'm in for 2!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Anyone want a Veeral autographed picture? $5 a pop + s&H, I can get an old one of when he worked in the Fuente tobacco fields.


:der:



Evonnida said:


> That's it?! I'm in for 2!


:bitchslap:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> That's it?! I'm in for 2!


 I'll take 3, 1 for me and 1 to pass down to my kids!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> He's been seen surfing the forums, so I guess he wants more...


Apparently we didn't hit him hard enough to knock out his internet!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :der:
> 
> :bitchslap:


Surely you don't mean that... :angel:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Anyone want a Veeral autographed picture? $5 a pop + s&H, I can get an old one of when he worked in the Fuente tobacco fields.


Have you seen his humi lately? I think he took the Fuente fields with him when he left that job.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I'll take 3, 1 for me and 1 to pass down to my kids!


Nice math...

(I'm assuming you have two kids, thus meaning 1 for each. However, this was not very well stated so it came off as though you thought 1+1=3... :nerd: 
I know, I'm a dork and I'll shut up now...:lie


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems no one here knows how to do math....hey bro heres the 5 pack you won.....umm there are 25 cigars here!

1+1 = 3 does make sense though.


----------

